# Todays pickups



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got these today.My local B&M had a La Flor event & since I had to go pick up the La Riqueza's they had for me(I wish I had not already commited to getting these,I would much rather have bought the Cab of 50 from SVB:sorryI couldn't resist picking up a few things.The Lancero's are the first that Coronado by La Flor has came out with.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome Haul JD!:dribble:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet pickups, I saw the LFD lancero at a B&M a few weeks ago. I didn't pick any up though, I probably should have.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very nice jon!! thats rad


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

those lanceros look effin deee-licious btw


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

jeez jon! everyone and their mother is gtting rass'! i want some! hahaha enjoy the awesome pick up!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> jeez jon! everyone and their mother is gtting rass'! i want some! hahaha enjoy the awesome pick up!


jons humidor gets bigger by the second !! he likes his smokes :roflmao:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn!! Those are nice!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Haul


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang, that's one heck of a haul.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

I love Lanceros....Those look yummy!!! Nice Bunch 'O Smokes!

NWSmoke


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice haul. I don't think you'll be disappointed in the La Riq's. Enjoy all.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Hah, isn't there another LFD event in like...2 days? Awesome!

If I make it to outlaw this weekend, I'm going to look for some of those lanceros, that's pretty sweet. What's the sticker on that box say? Looks to me like it says "You want more? you got it!" ?


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

TravelingJ said:


> Hah, isn't there another LFD event in like...2 days? Awesome!
> 
> If I make it to outlaw this weekend, I'm going to look for some of those lanceros, that's pretty sweet. What's the sticker on that box say? Looks to me like it says "You want more? you got it!" ?


It says "you want rare?You got it!"


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Only off by 2 letters!

I guess now you can add that to the thread about rare sticks ( =


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Brother what are doing to me? You should post a warning for Coronado addicts like me. So many Coronado's should not be kept in one place... its just not safe. Those should kept under lock and key at all times. :dribble:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

What a haul!!! Those LFD lanceros look ummmmm Yummy!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice haul right there John.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

super haul man i love it nice smokes


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Insane haul bro!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

nice pick ups there john!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

What? That's all? :lol:
Nice pick-ups! :dribble:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

WoW, what a pickup. I need a third job.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

John you are killing me!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got those la riquezas myself-

Very good smoke


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Uhh... Wow. Awesome stuff Jon...


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

maaaan nice grab dude


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice haul man!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Nice...those LFDs are very good smokes


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: John, those Lanceros look awesome!! Very nice haul my friend!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

JD looks like your starting a new trend bud--really nice pick ups-La Riqueza's & LFD.... Viola are some of my favorites sizes also.Very nice pickins' bud--Very Nice indeed!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

wow really nice pick up


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice choices John!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

What a pick up...very nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet haul man


----------

